# Lockheed PV-1 Ventura



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)

Notice rockets

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice, no rockets fitted, just the rails. Note the pylon in board of the rocket rails is also empty.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2014)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

Can it fly it can float thread cheater... 
USS Copahee 1943

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 8, 2018)

cutaway




Forums / USAAF / USN Library / Lockheed Ventura - Axis and Allies Paintworks

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Marine PV-1 Ventura Solomon Islands 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

LOCKHEED VENTURA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

LOCKHEED VENTURA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

LOCKHEED VENTURA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2019)

a real work horse. Doesn't get enough credit.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED VENTURA | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED VENTURA | eBay
> 
> View attachment 567857


This one is a Lockheed C-60A-LO Lodestar OO-CAS from Belgian Congo owned by Sabena




later VP-KHB of the East African Airways.
Photo copied from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED VENTURA | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

B-24 Liberator-Lot of 11 vintage Original WW2 photos + Nose Art Aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

LOCKHEED VENTURA B-34 RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

LOCKHEED VENTURA B-34 RAF ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1943 WW2 PRESS PHOTO CENSOR 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

LOCKHEED VENTURA PV-1 US NAVY SOUTH PACIFIC BASE VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

LOCKHEED VENTURA B-34 RAF TRANSATLANTIC TERMINAL ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO CENSOR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> LOCKHEED VENTURA B-34 RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 614752


IMHO this is a RCAF-Ventura s/n 2216, ex USN, BuNo 33264. Assigned to Eastern Air Command in July 1943, in the original USN 2-tone camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> State Library Victoria - Viewer
> 
> View attachment 625289



Nice piccy of an RAAF Hudson.


----------



## Frog (Jun 18, 2021)

Picture shot by a crew member of the Submarine Chaser SC-768, smewhere in the Pacific :


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2021)

VERY RARE WWII WW2 NEW ZEALAND LOCKHEED VENTURA BOMBER PHOTO ORIG. RAAF RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VERY RARE WWII WW2 NEW ZEALAND LOCKHEED VENTURA BOMBER PHOTO ORIG. RAAF RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b03000/8b03700/8b03798v.jpg



George "Randy" McCraw decorating a Vega Ventura bomber. Every ship that rolls off the line carries a cartoon aimed at the Axis. George came to work as a spray painter, then shifted to painting British insignia on sides of ships. He sometimes amused his fellow workers by drawing faces on ships during lunch hour, and was prevailed upon to put a big drawing on a ship for a special occasion. The idea took, and now George puts a gag drawing on each ship. The paint washes off with gasoline, but overseas gossip says these ships go into combat still bearing assorted Rudy Ostriches, Donald Ducks, Porky Pigs and a host of other cartoon characters

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

WWII: VENTURA II DOUBLE WASP O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JAN 1943 | eBay


VENTURA II DOUBLE WASP. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 12110 D. Condition: V GOOD.



www.ebay.com





Double Wasp jan 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

WWII: VENTURA II DOUBLE WASP O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JAN 1943 | eBay


VENTURA II DOUBLE WASP. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 12110 A. Condition: V GOOD.



www.ebay.com




4 gun nose, Double Wasp jan 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

WW 2 - Original Negatives (x1) - Aircraft on Ramp in Saipan | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW 2 - Original Negatives (x1) - Aircraft on Ramp in Saipan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Saipan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

RAF Air Diagram - Ventura Fuel System r. Dated March 1944



















RAF Air Diagram - Ventura Fuel System


Air Diagram - Ventura Fuel System




www.historicflyingclothing.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Saipan



PV-2 Harpoon.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

